# Hamm for the north?



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

anyone from the north going to hamm?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm i shift between manchester and london...but manchester is like 1hr n a half away frm u...lol


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah im enquiring about northerners going to it. would love to get a blizzard leo, those are the full white ones aren't they?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

True for the leos,but I think this thread should be moved by a mod in the appropriate section.:smile:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Moved to correct area for you.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Green Flag Route Planner

This is the route i came up with from Sheffield via Holland rather than France. 
It saves me 300 miles of driving by going this way. Although takes a little longer for me because of the longer ferry journey. Also the ferry is obviously more pricey but save a lot in fuel and a night crossing ferry doubles as a hotel and a couple of hours to the show feeling much more refreshed than sat in a car for a full day+..

Not sure why this route isnt used more though. So not sure yet. Just worried about bringing animals back this way.
Would like to hear what folks think of this also. 

Also im not right sure where abouts in Hamm it is. Cant figure the German address/postcodes out. What should i put into my sat nav to arrive there safe and sound??

HTH
Mark


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Link still doesnt work!! 

right, follow the link. enter the destination city as Hamm. It will plan the route with options. 
Click 'quickest route' it will go via France. 531 miles taking 9h 22m.
Click 'shortest route' it will go via Holland. 252 miles taking 15h 55m.

Mark


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i know a few people that have gone this way but prefer not to for some reason


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Aim for Hamm, and when you enter the town, you wont be able to miss it, its well signposted.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Aim for Hamm, and when you enter the town, you wont be able to miss it, its well signposted.


yeah you'll see us lot pushing our coach


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL.. Cool. 
Yeah Babygyalsw2, i keep getting told its not a good route to take but never get a reason why not?? 
Thats really why im a little aprehensive about going this route and was considering the coach with you lot. Though the drive is about the same distance as London is for me!! So it just makes so much more sense this way.
customs are customs right? be em french or dutch its the same rules......... right?

Mark


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Rules within EU are all the same.

coming from the south, dover or folkestone is best bet, but otherwise sailing to holland may be better.

I checked out that route for our trip to amsterdam last sunday, and yes, it was less driving (even from the south) but the ferry was like £200 and 9 hours long !

Personally, i find the eurotunnel best, much faster, not delayed by weather, nothing to waste my cash on and we get to drive past tobbacco alley on the way !

Either way, as long as you end up in the right place its all good !

As for the coach breaking down, shit does happen sometimes, but hey ho, its delt with if it does happen. been going many years and not had any problems yet apart from once there was a half hour traffic jam and once we came upon an accident that had just happened which we stopped at to help.

So, dont panic, sit back and relax, enjoy !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

mark97r1 said:


> LOL.. Cool.
> Yeah Babygyalsw2, i keep getting told its not a good route to take but never get a reason why not??
> Thats really why im a little aprehensive about going this route and was considering the coach with you lot. Though the drive is about the same distance as London is for me!! So it just makes so much more sense this way.
> customs are customs right? be em french or dutch its the same rules......... right?
> ...


get the coach with us lot!! it'll be a giggle!


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah was going to get the coach with you guys. Moneys a little tight at the mo, so im thinking the coach will probebly be full once ive sorted it (read; sold my motorbike!!). 
So trying to plan the alternative really. Also like i said its a shorter drive to Hamm than it is to London for me this way...But know your talking about early tickets.. you rats!! LOL...

Mark


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I want to go!!!!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

the coach is going from london?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> the coach is going from london?


ashford truck stop, u can get the train there...its in the folkestone area


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i doubt i can afford to go at the present, cousins wedding in august and had to buy a suit, shoes, passport etc. et.c


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

i wana go 2 and its exactly the same for me, hamm is closer than london is lol, am in yorkshire, wot to do...


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

josharmitage said:


> i wana go 2 and its exactly the same for me, hamm is closer than london is lol, am in yorkshire, wot to do...


We are going to Hamm and Houten and will have two spaces left in the car (assuming you dont want to bring anything big back ) your more than welcome to bum a lift mate


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mmm, as the crow flys, and by using different ferries, crossing etc, you may well be closer, but have you seen how long some of those ferry crossings are and how much they are !

When all is taken into account, i dont see that there will be much difference in time, but quite a difference in cost, unless theres a quite a few of you.

Thing to do is to get your prices for your best route, inc ferry. work out total travel times. see what the cost per person is, then do the same to ashford in kent. compare the two, and you have your answer.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is there anyone from up north going then? haha i didnt get many yes or no's from northern ones i recall


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

im going from north wales but i will be making the journey down to ashford to meet the coach i think which is the longest leg of the journey i think lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i have people coming from

SOUTHWICK SUSSEX BRIGHTON SUSSEX SOUTHWICK SUSSEX MINEHEAD SOMERSET MINEHEAD SOMERSET WARWICK WARWICK UXBRIDGE MIDDLESEX  UXBRIDGE MIDDLESEX FRIMLEY SURREY FRIMLEY SURREY IVER SLOUGH CHESTERFIELD DERBYSHIRE BROADSTONE DORSET  LEAMINGTON SPA WARKS LEAMINGTON SPA WARKS  LEAMINGTON SPA WARKS SOUTHSEA HAMPSHIRE SOUTHSEA HAMPSHIRE LLANILAR ABERYSTWYTH WALES LLANILAR ABERYSTWYTH WALES HAVANT HAMTS DENVILLES HANTS BOSTON LANCS POOLE DORSET BOURNEMOUTH DORSET WATERMEADOW NORTHANTS WATERMEADOW NORTHANTS BURNHAM ON CROUCH ESSEX BURNHAM ON CROUCH ESSEX BURNHAM ON CROUCH ESSEX LONDON LONDON 
SOMERSET SOMERSET SOMERSET FELTHAM MIDDLESEX SAWSTON CAMBRIDGE SAWSTON CAMBRIDGE WALTON ON THAMES SURREY WALTON ON THAMES SURREY  LARNE Co ANTRIM N IRELAND CASTLE MEADOWS CARRICKFERGUS N IRELANDLARNE CO ANTRIM N IRELAND 
LANCING SUSSEX LITTLEHAMPTON SUSSEX KILLINGWORTH NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE KILLINGWORTH NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE SANDY BEDS  SANDY BEDS SANDY BEDS BRIGHTONWISTON STEYNING SUSSEX WISTON STEYNING SUSSEX WISTON STEYNING SUSSROMFORD ESSEX


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

theres quite a few there


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yep, quite a few !

spaces still available though !


----------

